
Twitter Blog: Soon to Launch: Lists - ashishk
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/09/soon-to-launch-lists.html
======
thwarted
Twitter's features seem to be focused on continuously mashing, stirring up,
and re-presenting the same old content over and over again rather than change
or add things that provide _real utility_ to users and the platform. So now I
can organize all the unorganizable tweets; big deal: I still can't easily
follow a conversation through the shitty @reply link-hell. This is a much
bigger UX nightmare than not being able to group the people I'm subscribed to.
Another way they encourage rehashing the same stuff is by lessening the
visibility of people's favorited tweets, thereby encouraging retweeting, which
doesn't add significant _new_ content, nor makes available space for new
content. With such a big valuation and so much money in the bank, users should
expect more. Us armchair CEOs sit around and, rightfully, wonder at twitter's
lack of monetization not because it's so distinctly doesn't exist but because
twitter provides nothing else compelling to talk about.

------
sotzing
this feature to me feels bloatly and unnecessary.

The beauty of Twitter is in its simplicity and in users' ability to completely
personalize their account. I'm compelled to access my account because I know
the sources of the content I'll find there were hand-selected by me and
relevant to my unique interests.

I was under the assumption that most users have issues with following too MANY
people and having trouble keeping up with 'the stream'. It could be argued
that it's the fear of missing twitter updates that keeps people glued to the
service (and other real-time status services). If such is the case, do users
really need another way to clog up their stream and pull attention away from
their real-life friend/family's updates - the ones that "really" matter?

While I could see the Lists concept being useful to new users who'd like a
jumpstart into the 'twitterverse', doesn't Twitter already suggest popular
twitterers to follow during account registration?

It seems to me that Twitter should be spending its time adding more
languages/international support as well as figuring out how to better deal
with spammers - instead of building new features that only select power-users
will take advantage of and that will confuse more people than they benefit.

------
releasedatez
This is an interesting way to do categorization.

